# A tale... a tale of two brothers... (Pic Spam)



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Dramatic title aside, I FINALLY have the pictures I promised of Akeros and Rhynon, my two HM? SD? brothers  They NEVER EVER flare, so I have no idea if they're SDs or HMs, but I think they're HMs. Good price, since I got them for DT prices  If you saw my thread before, I lost my good camera, and had to use my iffy one. I found my good camera, but the batteries were dead... I FINALLY have batteries, know where it's at, and can use it :'D So I did. And I pic spamm'd my boys xD I now know that Akeros is a Cam Ham, and Rhynon abhors the giant flashy thing. But he got jealous, as the "story" will show xD

And awaayyy we go! </3 (Ignore the water marks, it was tank cleaning day today ;D)

























(Not a good picture, but I love how many reflections he has xD)








































"Where am I?"








"Look, Ma! Imma noodle!"








"Not a noodle anymore D:"








"Oh, hei. Wha's that?"








"I should check that out for you..."








"Nope! All good!"








"Lookatmeemomm!"








"Raawwrr"








"FLEE THE LIGHTT!"








"Nvm. There's a wall there."








"Do NOT shove that in my face."








"Oh, so you do it anyways."








"Fine. I'll bite. I'm a pretty ballerina." 








"Oh, hei, look. I think someone killed the tiki men ):"








"Spin~"








Brother battle!








Back to Rhynon~








"BUBBLES~!"








"Twirl again~"








"Was that enough ballerina for you?"








"Either way, I'm DONE."








"Done."










And then... SPITZATTACK  Baby boy shed last night, then decided he wanted to be an arboreal snake. Got home from school, saw the shed and went to remove it, then saw him sitting there, lodged in the ledge... watching me.

Kinda like this!

























He is now "Little Monkey Butt". 

SO MANY PICTURES! HOW DID YOU SURVIVE?!


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Awwww your bettas are sooo pretty and the captions are really cute xD
They're brothers? Wow! Very different! I can see the same blue in them though.
And I loveee your snake... always wanted one... He's gorgeous.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Not 100% positive they're brothers, but 99%. They've got the same pattern, fin style, size, face (xD), and even somewhat similar personalities (Never, ever flare. Neither have ever flared while living with me). The real difference is their color, with Rhynon being the red, and Akeros being the yellow 

And I love my snakes  Both shed in the past two days, which has been driving me crazy. I got two snakes so I could hold one while the other was in shed, and then they decide to go and sync up!! Bah. It's a conspiracy.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Love the captions.lol They're both gorgeous and the snake pictures are so cute!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I LOL'd at the captions...

Your snake is SO cute!!!!!


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm glad Spitz is liked xD It's really hard to find people who like him out in the "real world". Big scary snakey. Who's about 2 feet long now!  I'm so proud of my big boy xD

Glad the captions were fun, too xD I think you can tell I started out resisting the call of the pictures... but I gave in. They're too much fun  Fits their personalities pretty well, too. Akeros is such a suck-up.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They're beautiful. Shame on those snakes for shedding at the same time! lol


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

Pretty bettas!! I like the yellow one his coloring is a little like my yellow CTs only he has some purple on him too.


----------



## Nelvea (May 22, 2010)

_"Nvm. There's a wall there." _

That made me laugh....XD


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Love that snake and those fishie pics


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Ahh, DF sees awesomely amazingly gorgeous fish and snakey!! <333 
Lol, Who WOULDN'T like Spitz?! Just look at that face!! How can anyone resist such a sweet, adorable innocent-yet-not face like that?! <3 I just want to snuggle him to death! :-D

Lol, the captions are epic, and those two are just totally stunning and adorable as well <3 Haha, what the heck, I'll steal and snuggle them all! :lol:


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Stunning boys!!! Nice pics and captions too.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks everyone! DF, snuggle at your own risk xD That innocent face is all a disguise... he earns his name well XD Should've named him Demon, or something of the like. And steal at your own risk, too xD My entire room is now offically a "watch-room". You're far more likely to trip and fall then do anything else in there xD FAR too many tanks and books and such xD


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

-headbowedinshame-
Feeding day for Spitz. Don't worry, I won't post the actual feeding pics xD BUTTT, after eating, Spitz goes into a "hunting mode" where he stalks EVERYTHING that moves. It makes for some pretty freakishly adorable pictures. I'mma pic spam them for you all.

This one was, hand down, my favorite. He looks so... "innocent, yet not". xD









This one isn't very good at alll..... BUT HE'S YAWNING!~ -squee- xD









Only my third tongue shot... He was stalking my finger xD









Look how big he's getting! He's AT LEAST 2 feet, now. ( I'm soo happy. Big baby boy <3









Last of all, I just liked his pose, here xD


----------

